
Ask HN: Why is there no public outcry in US on coronavirus handling? - quietthrow
The us leadership has botched how it’s handled this situation. People with symptoms have been turned away from testing simply because they don’t meet the criteria of having travelled to a region or being in contact with somebody who has been tested positively. Rich and famous people are being tested and common people who are already burdened by the economic state are bearing more. How can a countries populous not do anything ?<p>The us’ ineffectiveness is exposing that American exceptionalism is nothing but the house of cards in this current time.<p>What can people do besides the usual “call your rep &#x2F;senator”?
======
anigbrowl
There is a public outcry, but since it's not safe right now for people to
assemble in noisy crowds it is necessarily only happening over the internet.

~~~
quietthrow
Seems like a case of “if a tree falls in the forest and nobody hears it, has
it really fallen?”

------
rolph
message managment and ridicule is a big part:

"I still say we have to as a nation and state go forth with everyday
activities.”

That advice contradicts recommendations by the Centers for Disease Control and
Prevention and information posted to Young’s own official campaign and
congressional Facebook pages and his congressional website."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22625054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22625054)

------
32gbsd
stay inside and lock the doors until election time then vote. seems to solve
most political problems.

